

The Habitable Planets - 1964 - hendler
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/life-unbounded/2011/09/13/the-habitable-planets/?WT_mc_id=SA_DD_20110914
The original at:<p>http://www.amazon.com/Habitable-Planets-Man-Stephen-Dole/dp/0833042270/ref=tmm_pap_title_0
======
hendler
The original at:

[http://www.amazon.com/Habitable-Planets-Man-Stephen-
Dole/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Habitable-Planets-Man-Stephen-
Dole/dp/0833042270/ref=tmm_pap_title_0)

